# Clearance Sale



## Orch1d (28/12/20)

Good Day 

Soz if there's already a thread for clearance Sales  but I just had to make those aware that is not of the amazing sale prices currently @Vape Shop

Not advertising for them .

Recently found out and already missed out on a couple of items hope this post help someone else save money especially with two months of January.

http://www.vapeshop.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/12/20)

Bought an Asmodus C4 from them on this sale. 

RIOT Squad juices are quality stuff; R60 each is cheap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Orch1d (28/12/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Bought an Asmodus C4 from them on this sale.
> 
> RIOT Squad juices are quality stuff; R60 each is cheap.



And I got Some 60ml Nasty Juice that goes for +-R300,paid R60 as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/12/20)

Just placed another R1k order! Nasty Juices and 21700 batteries. Very, very cheap. I expect it to sell out quickly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akil (28/12/20)

I placed an order Tuesday morning. Still waiting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (28/12/20)

Amazing deals

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (28/12/20)

I placed an order for instore collection, gonna try go during lunch tomorrow. 

they have a lost vape furyan 21700 squonk mech for 650 brand new

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/12/20)

Resistance said:


> @DarthBranMuffin
> View attachment 217900



Thanks @Resistance .. contemplating a Furyan (Black and Brass) with a Tauren (Black and Brass)... now to get the Minister of Finance to contemplate the same way...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/20)

Ordered RIOT SQUAD and coils - let's see when it will rock up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

